# Frog Toggs



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Has anybody tried these ?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A lot of bikers use them. Top of the line rain gear.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I hear their rain gear line is pretty good and lightweight. I didnt even know they made waders..

I bought a pair of the Cablea's Dry Plus brand last year and I highly recommend them. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I bought a pair of the *Cablea's Dry Plus *brand last year and I highly recommend them. 8)


What do you think I am.....rich ?!?!?!?

Acutally, I have the same in waist-high waders, but there getting dirty and stuff. They still work great, but I'm beginning to think I'm growing taller and I need 'bigger' waders... :wink:

I ordered the Frogg Toggs already, I'll check 'em out this weekend !! :|


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a pair of the *Cablea's Dry Plus *brand last year and I highly recommend them. 8)
> ...


Yes. I know you just dont want to get them Simmons waders in the closet all fish gut messy and such.



.45 said:


> I ordered the Frogg Toggs already, I'll check 'em out this weekend !! :|


Let us know if they stay cleaner for you Mr. Richie Rich!! :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I have the same in waist-high waders, but there getting dirty and stuff.


Did you hook a fish and soil yourself again? :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same in waist-high waders, but there getting dirty and stuff.
> ...


I know !!! :shock:

I caught two fish and lost one this year alone......equals 2.5 soils !!! Time for new waders !! _(O)_


----------

